# Batch testing for Covid



## Brendan Burgess (30 Sep 2020)

An interesting idea discussed on BBC programme More or Less

From: https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/lab/pooling-procedures.html

*What is pooling?*

Pooling—sometimes referred to as _pool testing_, _pooled testing_, or _batch testing_—means combining respiratory samples from several people and conducting one laboratory test on the combined pool of samples to detect SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19.

*Why is pooling used?*

Pooling allows laboratories to test more samples with fewer testing materials. It could be useful in scenarios like returning groups of workers to a workplace.

*What happens if the pooled test result is negative?*

If a pooled test result is negative, then all the samples can be presumed negative with the single test. In other words, all of the people who provided samples can be assumed to test negative for SARS-CoV-2 infection.

*What happens if the pooled test result is positive?*

If the pooled test result is positive, each of the samples in the pool will need to be tested individually to determine which samples are positive.

*When should pooling be used?*

Pooling should be used only in areas or situations where the number of positive test results is expected to be low—for example in areas with a low prevalence of SARS-CoV-2 infections.

The BBC programme spoke about a more advanced form which works something like this.

Each person's sample would be split in 8 parts and combined with other batches.
When they see positive tests across a particular sequence of 8 batches they would know which individual it was.

Brendan


----------

